# fizik or Selle saddles?



## tottenham21 (Nov 8, 2011)

what you lot recommend


----------



## INeedGears (Aug 23, 2011)

Whichever fits your body better. They both make a quality product but saddles are a personal choice and no amount of suggestions online can help you decide which one is more comfortable for you to sit. I have a preference but that's what works for me


----------



## Oncojeans (Jan 14, 2012)

*Selle*

Selle just means 'saddle' in Italian, so there are Selle Italia and Selle SMP which are different brands. However, they both make superb, anatomically-designed for the gentlemen riders. I have a Selle SMP Pro on my Bianchi Sempre - it is superb, and very comfortable (but expensive)
I bought my son a Selle Italia Max Gel Flow - approx GBP79 but superbly comfortable. I have not tried the Fizik versions so can't comment but I think you should try both before you decide. t's a very personal thing, but you should invest in the best you can afford......there is some very valuable anatomy that you just can't afford to damage with a cheap saddle....


----------



## Superma (May 28, 2008)

The seat that I have been ridding for 4 years broke last weekend (Felt's copy of Selle's SLR) and I am trying a Fizik Arione saddle today. will post my feedback later today.


----------



## Allthatflash (Jun 7, 2012)

I have the Selle Italia SLK and love it but loking for the SLR version but my bike came with a Fizik but after a few rides the logos were already rubbed off which I though that was kinda cheap....but never rode on it for more then a month. So input on a fizik would be nice. Also I find the the"Flows" or those with cutout have more wieght then the non cutout saddles and are soem out there inder 100gm so it wise to compare also.


----------



## ddimick (Aug 9, 2011)

Selle SMP > Fzik, for me. Everyone is different.


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

Never tried a Fizik but Selle SMP Gliders and Selle Italia SLRs do the job for me. Have been meaning to try a Dymanic and that SLR with the massive cut out. I need cut outs, does fizik do anhything to address the issue of perenial pressure? Then again more a lot of people like them so they must be doing something right.


----------



## daethon (Sep 1, 2011)

I've never used either of the Selle brands, but I have a Fizik Tundra and I love the bleeding hell out of it! I can go 4-5 hours without camis (buttpants as my girlfriend calls them) on that saddle and not feel it the next day (or even the same day).

It is just because my sitbones land perfectly on it, it's the perfect saddle for me, and I now have 3 of them...one for home, one for travel and one for when one breaks and I am no longer able to buy another one


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

I have used both brands and they are both good ... only tried fizik gobi and selle italia slr versions though.

Loved my gobi on my MTB HT then FS ... classic

View attachment 260629
:thumbsup:

then changed to this sometime later and still using it ... 4 yrs now ...

View attachment 260630


Tried the SLR on the road on my hybrid ... the kevlar sides are excellant for leaning against walls ... should have given it more time as saddle takes awhile to get used to ...

View attachment 260631


And now using this SLR on my road bike ... painful at first but now used to it ... 135g with some slight padding if you can call it ... 

View attachment 260632


Give a new saddle at least 300 miles before you decide to change. Am now going to get an Arione/Kurve just to try it out ...


----------



## greg12666 (Mar 29, 2012)

Check out the FIZIK ARIONE world champ saddle. You can find it here Wiggle | Fizik Arione CX World Champ Saddle with Carbon Rails Performance Saddles


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

INeedGears said:


> no amount of suggestions online can help you decide which one is more comfortable for you to sit.


With that being said, try the Specialized Romin series. It's been a crowd pleaser.


----------



## Sfscott (Jul 10, 2012)

Fizik...and the clip in saddle bag.


----------



## tottenham21 (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you all for your input, I still haven't made up my mind just yet but I'm leaning towards the fizik ones..


----------



## OhSnap (Jun 21, 2012)

One more vote for Fizik, but be sure to get measured at your LBS.


----------



## DiamondDave8 (Sep 9, 2011)

I just ordered a Selle SMP Extra on Amazon for 100 bucks. So, I will comment once I get in installed and ridden a 100 miles or so.

I've been doing a lot of research and have posted several times (some on this board) about saddles and such.

Based on MY findings and without sitting on a single saddle, I chose the Selle SMP brand.

I read other reviews and looked for key words that I think meet MY criteria.

Everyone says its a personal choice, and it is, but at some point unless you have access to a bunch of different saddles and have the luxury of trying a bunch of them out (and not just riding around the parking lot) you have to make a best guess.

I chose the Selle SMP Extra because 100 bucks isnt all THAT much and if I have to throw some dollars out and not get a refund or exchange, I'd rather spend 100 vs. 250 or more.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Superma said:


> The seat that I have been ridding for 4 years broke last weekend (Felt's copy of Selle's SLR) and I am trying a Fizik Arione saddle today. will post my feedback later today.



Everyone is indeed different. But of all the non leather saddles I've tried the Fizik Arione is the most comfortable for me. I got lucky in that at my LBS I found a Fizik Arione about $35, it was a take off, about a year ago and it matched the color scheme of my 88 Miyata 712; then about 2 months ago found another Arione take off also for $35 that matched my 84 Fuji Club. Their not as comfortable as my two Brooks but their not bad, I think that wing flex technology stuff works pretty good.


----------



## Ruslan124 (Jul 30, 2012)

I switched to an SMP Glider and it worked great for me. However as has already ben said different saddles suit different people. Find an LBS and see if they will let you test a couple. I had the Glider for 3 weeks before I bought it.


----------



## DiamondDave8 (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeah, I've looked for saddles in LBS. The ones where I live carry stuff like BELL and maybe Bontrager as the high end models.

Well, we'll see...


----------



## tottenham21 (Nov 8, 2011)

has any of you ever heard of Williams brand, went unto their site and they got some good looking saddles on there very decent prices too.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

I have an old school butt so it's a San Marco Regal for me and all my bikes (a San Marco Rolls will do in a pinch because it has a flatter profile than the Regal).


----------

